# Guess the species in this complex cross



## rdlsreno (Nov 29, 2009)

This is a species cross to a complex hybrid. Guess the species. This is fairly easy.

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 29, 2009)

helenae?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 29, 2009)

barbigerum


----------



## Roy (Nov 29, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> barbigerum



I think I agree.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 29, 2009)

barbigerum


----------



## etex (Nov 29, 2009)

villosum or gratrixianum?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll go with my 1st guess & biothanasis - helenae.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 29, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> helenae?



Got it in the first try!!!! Excellent! Paph. ((Jollix x Lovely Land) x helenae)

Ramon


----------



## Candace (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice form on this one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 29, 2009)

Rats!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 29, 2009)

awesome form on this helenae cross! sometimes they turn out wonky/less round


----------



## fibre (Nov 29, 2009)

great helenae-cross!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the other parent? How much did helenae influence the size?


----------



## neo-guy (Nov 29, 2009)

We are starting to see these helenae hybrids now...this one does not have much of the helenae shape! We had one at the the last AOS judging. I take it the plant and flower is on the small side?
Pete


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 29, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Can you post a picture of the other parent? How much did helenae influence the size?



Here is the picture of the other parent from In-Charm. The NS of my plant is 9.5 cm. It is is quite large for the cross. The plant is medium size. I will bring it to our judging center this Wed. for the student to work on.

Ramon

Paph. (Jollix x Lovely Land) 'Showtime'


----------



## swamprad (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, Ramon, this is really nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the gentle color transitions.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 29, 2009)

I took a (Pacific Shamrock x helenae) to judging and they were afraid to point it. It was AM quality IMHO. I'm guessing Pam Guist would say these should not be at judging w/o paperwork. Exhibitor beware. 

-Ernie


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 29, 2009)

Ernie said:


> I took a (Pacific Shamrock x helenae) to judging and they were afraid to point it. It was AM quality IMHO. I'm guessing Pam Guist would say these should not be at judging w/o paperwork. Exhibitor beware.
> 
> -Ernie



Post the picture!

Ramon


----------

